# meeting people over a hot drink



## vandijkj (Apr 2, 2012)

I propose a meeting on a sunday in April. Somewhere in a coffee bar where everyone who wants to meet new people in Christchurch can come to. 

I have just moved down from The Netherlands with my partner and with starting up a new life and new jobs we find it hard to go out and meet new people. Why not meet new people over a cup of coffee. No strings attached...we might become friends for life...maybe it's just this one time only. 

Please post what you think of this idea and if there are enough people who like the idea, I will post a time and place. 
Also let me know where in Christchurch / Canterbury you live. 

Note that this is not just for people who just arrived in CHC, but everyone in CHC that wants to meet new people can join!

Cheers!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vandijkj said:


> I propose a meeting on a sunday in April. Somewhere in a coffee bar where everyone who wants to meet new people in Christchurch can come to.
> 
> I have just moved down from The Netherlands with my partner and with starting up a new life and new jobs we find it hard to go out and meet new people. Why not meet new people over a cup of coffee. No strings attached...we might become friends for life...maybe it's just this one time only.
> 
> ...


Hi there - what a lovely idea. We were in Christchurch last week, but unfortunately not this weekend! We loved the container village - such a vibrant oasis of a place in a city that is shockingly damaged.


----------



## graceschmidt (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello! Unfortunately, I am not in Christchurch, but in Colorado...wanting to be in Christchurch or almost anywhere in NZ really. I just wanted to tell you that sounded lovely to meet for coffee somewhere! Such a great idea, and I wish we could be there! 8^) You don't happen to know an electrician in Christchurch hiring do you? 8^) Enjoy your new life in NZ!!!


----------



## MelKiwi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey there from Christchurch! I am 33. Have made some great friends off the internet over the past 7 years (brave I know!). But yeah have organised 6 girls nites out in Chch (get at least 15 along!).
But be good to meet some genuine friends too!
Cheers


----------

